# ReptiCon 2015 - Gonzales, LA (Lots of pics)



## herpcraze15 (Jul 31, 2014)

Had a great time at ReptiCon yesterday!

Any other fellow Americans there?























My purchases consisted of:

1 juvenile female butter corn snake (Cornflake)

1 veggie/fruit chopper

1 pack of fuzzies

1 100-count cup of superworms


----------

